# Where should I place my lab?/cool locations + a couple bonus questions



## AspiringChemist (Dec 6, 2021)

I moved to another country to my wife's place and I don't have access to my old basement anymore, where I planned to start doing chemistry. Even though I got a bunch of glassware, I don't have a place to cook. (the wife knows, just doesn't want it in the house) Where do you think would be a cheap/safe location to make a lab? Some ideas are using a shipping container, renting Airbnbs and using them to cook, an RV (lol).

Since I'm also going to use a tent to keep the smells to a minimum (butter smell from gaba to ghb), something like a greenhouse, the only requirement is a ventilation shaft/open air. The power/gas/water can be portable.
I was wondering which plastics are the best when constructing this tent? PVC, PP, PE, or nylon. Are there any others?

Lastly, is there a list/guide on improvised lab equipment, for non critical things, like turning my dropping funnel into a pressure equalized one by adding a few pieces of tubing? This is another reason why I need to know what materials are chemical safe, hence the plastic question. My old glassware guy was busted for theft so I need to macgyver some parts.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON

To make the tips as useful as possible, it is necessary to clarify several issues. What substances do you plan to synthesize and in what quantities? The number of odors, technical conditions, as well as recommendations for laboratory equipment will depend on the synthesis method. Do you and your wife live in a private house? Do you have free space on the house plot? Or are these some other conditions?


----------



## AspiringChemist

HIGGS BOSSON said:


> To make the tips as useful as possible, it is necessary to clarify several issues. What substances do you plan to synthesize and in what quantities? The number of odors, technical conditions, as well as recommendations for laboratory equipment will depend on the synthesis method. Do you and your wife live in a private house? Do you have free space on the house plot? Or are these some other conditions?



HIGGS BOSSONGABA --> GBL --> GHB (Sandmeyer) in baches of around 1 kg ghb per cook and around 1 cook per week. The house is private but the house and the property it's on aren't options at all.


----------



## G.Patton (Dec 30, 2021)

AspiringChemist said:


> I moved to another country to my wife's place and I don't have access to my old basement anymore, where I planned to start doing chemistry. Even though I got a bunch of glassware, I don't have a place to cook. (the wife knows, just doesn't want it in the house) Where do you think would be a cheap/safe location to make a lab? Some ideas are using a shipping container, renting Airbnbs and using them to cook, an RV (lol).
> 
> Since I'm also going to use a tent to keep the smells to a minimum (butter smell from gaba to ghb), something like a greenhouse, the only requirement is a ventilation shaft/open air. The power/gas/water can be portable.
> I was wondering which plastics are the best when constructing this tent? PVC, PP, PE, or nylon. Are there any others?
> ...



AspiringChemistHello. The place where you will cook depends on your location. The best ways it's a small country house with hidden basement, which you'll use as a lab. RV is quite suspicious, you can imagine why =)
I guess it doesn't matter what kind of plastic you use if you don't heat it up.
About dropping funnel - you can attach a simple Claisen adapter onto a three-necked round-bottom flask throat, which will equal atmosphere in reaction rbf. One throat of Claisen adapter connects to dropping funnel, another throat connects to atmosphere via CaCl2 tube. Besides, you have to open your dropping funnel to equal the pressure.


----------



## xiluh

I have a great idea for you my friend, how about you come to Indonesia? and whatever your need like house and lab needs are, I'll try to fulfill them. But, I really, really hope you make a synthetic cannabinoid and sell it to me, I'll buy it instead of asking for anything. 
Keep my promise, I'm just a businessman who needs synthetic canna


----------



## xiluh

Sorry if my words are presumptuous, maybe i'm too excited.
Greetings from indonesia


----------



## rickyrick

buy a vacation property with electricity.In someone elses name or through a offshore company that cant be traced to you.


----------



## rickyrick

xiluh said:


> I have a great idea for you my friend, how about you come to Indonesia? and whatever your need like house and lab needs are, I'll try to fulfill them. But, I really, really hope you make a synthetic cannabinoid and sell it to me, I'll buy it instead of asking for anything.
> Keep my promise, I'm just a businessman who needs synthetic canna



xiluhI believe that you can source cannabinoids very easy through indian chem companies.Not sure though try indiamart and contact a few companies(dont act suspicious.)


----------



## NoNameNoSlogan

rickyrick said:


> buy a vacation property with electricity.In someone elses name or through a offshore company that cant be traced to you.



rickyrickHave you ever done this. It is not as easy as most think. Please teach me.


----------



## rickyrick

NoNameNoSlogan said:


> Have you ever done this. It is not as easy as most think. Please teach me.



NoNameNoSloganI did.I suggest you get a lawyer that is willing to do this for you.You can try it yourself online but if you want to be sure about everything you need a good lawyer to fix everything for you(choose the right country without tax reporting requirements,regulation,questions)and do the paperwork.Also tell him to set up a trustee to be the CEO for extra security.


----------



## NoNameNoSlogan

rickyrick said:


> I did.I suggest you get a lawyer that is willing to do this for you.You can try it yourself online but if you want to be sure about everything you need a good lawyer to fix everything for you(choose the right country without tax reporting requirements,regulation,questions)and do the paperwork.Also tell him to set up a trustee to be the CEO for extra security.



rickyrickVery interesting I have been following Escape Artist for years. It may be of help to you. Escape Artist. International Strategies for the globally minded.


----------



## William Dampier

AspiringChemist said:


> I was wondering which plastics are the best when constructing this tent? PVC, PP, PE, or nylon. Are there any others?



AspiringChemistPP and HDPE (HDPP) for containers and tubes.


----------



## MagikalFlashTrax

I think the fact that the house should be untracable to his real identity is curious. If a bust need to happen and even if the cooker is away they will search for ADN everywhere on his glasses and all over on his lab so all the way your fucked up


----------



## rickyrick

MagikalFlashTrax said:


> I think the fact that the house should be untracable to his real identity is curious. If a bust need to happen and even if the cooker is away they will search for ADN everywhere on his glasses and all over on his lab so all the way your fucked up



MagikalFlashTraxIts on a company name.Nothing unusual about it.And ofc if LE knows what you are doing ur fucked anyway.Its a precaution not a bulletproof tactic.


----------

